# The Reflection of Joy (What're you Talking About?)



## sir_vile_minds (Sep 7, 2013)

As I sat on the wall of the Thames Walkway, giving my feet a little rest from walking, I could only hear three things around me: the rippling water behind me, the low bass beat from the Oyster Shed bar 20 feet in front of me and the monotonous hum of voices. It was 6:30pm, otherwise known as ‘Happy Hour’ when drink prices are lowered and people are celebrating the end of the working day with a cold drink in the warm sun. 

            I stared around me at the blue, white and subtle pink shirts of the workers, some with silk ties, others without, and found myself wondering what they were talking about. Everybody was laughing or smiling and relaxed with a drink in one hand and their suit jacket in the other. The sunset was a bright orange just about West London and slightly blocked by Southwark Bridge. 

            Sitting on the wall I continued to observe the people in front of me. I’d had a good day myself and I was now tired from walking around, but watching their constant smiles and laughter I began to feel uplifted and awake. I even found myself wanting to be part of the crowd with a group of my own friends and joining in the random conversations which could’ve been anything from stock exchanges to the new Justin Bieber and Michael Jackson track. 

            All the times I’ve walked through the City where these drinkers work, I’ve only seen a flood of straight-faced corporate workers, probably thinking about buying a new Mercedes or £250 Mont Blanc pen – sorry, writing instrument – and almost snarling at my choice of black clothing lacking any sort of business wear. However, this evening, I saw none of that and was made to view these office workers, the bourgeoisie, in a completely different light. 

            It’s often said that a person will always feel happier when those around them are happy/cheerful also, and this was proven at this moment in time. Even though I wasn’t speaking to anybody and was alone (how I like to be sometimes) I could feel the happiness emanating from them and reflecting onto me. In a way I felt like I was high on joy and when I jumped off the wall to start walking back to Tower Gateway DLR, I felt extremely disappointed about leaving and somewhat gloomy, even empty, as I walked back. I wanted to stay there until the pub closed or emptied just so I could maintain the joy that I was feeling.

            I realise I sound a bit of a creep just watching people, but this experience was very new to me and one I enjoyed. I might even try it again sometime in another pub I go past when I walk along the Thames. We’ll see.

            So, what has this taught me? If I’m ever feeling down or a bit gloomy I’ll visit a Central London pub during happy hour and sit watching the punters rather than wallow in my own self-pity.


----------



## Thedancingswan (Sep 7, 2013)

I absolutely understood. At first, it appeared as a monologue,but it was a conversation to youself? I do that sometime too(not so loud of course!).


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Sep 7, 2013)

Thedancingswan said:


> I absolutely understood. At first, it appeared as a monologue,but it was a conversation to youself? I do that sometime too(not so loud of course!).



I don't know if it was really talking to/a conversation with myself, but rather a short essay or experience given to the reader in writing rather than speech.


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2013)

Liked it..your allowed into someon eles world an I always enjoy that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2013)

What are you talking about is a nice monologue piece, but my question is, what is it for?  Is it a part of something or a stand alone piece?  What are you looking for?  If it is part of something else, then unless the last thought is necessary for a set up on something else, I would leave it off.  To me the piece speaks for itself without the final summary.


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Nov 1, 2013)

Jason said:


> What are you talking about is a nice monologue piece, but my question is, what is it for?  Is it a part of something or a stand alone piece?  What are you looking for?  If it is part of something else, then unless the last thought is necessary for a set up on something else, I would leave it off.  To me the piece speaks for itself without the final summary.



It was for myself really and just a quick "this is how I felt at this moment in time" thing. Completely standalone and won't be added into anything else, although there's always the chance that I'll take the concept/idea and chuck it in as an event or monologue elsewhere.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 1, 2013)

I've felt like this at times.

Interesting piece.


----------

